# Refund or Return Policy



## purchaseprotein (Jul 9, 2012)

Purchasepeptides  greatly appreciates your business and as such we want  to be sure that  your experience with us is as good as possible. If for  any reason you  feel that any product you received from us is not up to  quality then  please send an email to loud@purchasepeptides.com.
  We will address your concerns and replace or refund any unused items   that you have left. We do ask that you return any unused portion of the products to us and we   will promptly refund or reissue the products to you at your discretion.                         


I stand behind my company and our products 100%.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 9, 2012)

Its hard to tell these days who your dealing with and who is full of it and who isnt, but I belive you. Ill give it a try and Ive used another company for years. Good post and I hope Im not wrong. I dont think I am though


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 9, 2012)

My wife and I used your MT2, she is mostly german and takes an entire summer to get a light tan, I on the other am Italian an I tan very easily. Using your MT2, my wife got a great bronze tan in about 2 weeks, in about a week my tan was ridiculous. I strongly recommend getting natural sun with MT2 for excellent results. Thanks for a good product!

PS,  I don't have any sort of ties to this company, just a please customer, that is all


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 10, 2012)

Its been posted here since April we've honored it longer then that.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/p...8-purchasepeptides-promise-our-customers.html




DetMuscle said:


> Its hard to tell these days who your dealing with and who is full of it and who isnt, but I belive you. Ill give it a try and Ive used another company for years. Good post and I hope Im not wrong. I dont think I am though


----------



## teezhay (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't wait to log your IGF-1 Lr3, beginning next week! The way you guys do business makes the customer want to support you.


----------



## FTW34 (Jul 12, 2012)

There was a mixup on my last order, spoke with Purchase Peptides and they fixed the problem ASAP. thanks PP


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for understanding, sorry for the issue. 




FTW34 said:


> There was a mixup on my last order, spoke with Purchase Peptides and they fixed the problem ASAP. thanks PP


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 11, 2012)

i have used yall before gtg.but did yall prices shoot way up most places melt2 is about 16 bucks a 10ml vial?but i do know you have good stuff so idk was just wondering if you might be going to have a sale soon?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 11, 2012)

With the buy 2 get 1 free you end up spending about $63.98 for 3, or  $21.32 each with 20% discount it comes to *$17.06 each,* $51.20 for 3. *I dont think there is another company out there that can match our CJC1295 mod GRF, GHRP-2&6 or Ipamorelin pricing. *Somethings we'll be more expensive others will be less expensive we can't win them all but I can assure you our quality will match anyone's even the companies who've been around a real long time. 
There's a reason we've been number 1 on the Internets most popular source check board for a while now, *our  pricing, customer service and quality are ALL TOP NOTCH! *Thanks for the inquiry

Purchasepeptides rep is always posting discounts in this forum. He posted one today as a matter of fact. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/173943-huge-discounts-purchasepeptides.html



BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have used yall before gtg.but did yall prices shoot way up most places melt2 is about 16 bucks a 10ml vial?but i do know you have good stuff so idk was just wondering if you might be going to have a sale soon?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 12, 2012)

yea with the buy 2 get one free it is a ok price and good stuff i have used yall before and left great reviews.i just wish yall had some caber were yall could be my one stop shop i use.melt 2,exemstane,cialis and caber i can get it all but the caber from yall sucks to have to pay two places for shiping.do you guys think you will ever get caber?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 12, 2012)

I need to add caber to the site. 




BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea with the buy 2 get one free it is a ok price and good stuff i have used yall before and left great reviews.i just wish yall had some caber were yall could be my one stop shop i use.melt 2,exemstane,cialis and caber i can get it all but the caber from yall sucks to have to pay two places for shiping.do you guys think you will ever get caber?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 12, 2012)

hell yes when do you think you will add caber.i am about to place order right now i would love to be able to add caber to my order are you talking soon or later?


----------

